# Regelmäßige Events auf Spieleserver



## lohr (2. Jun 2008)

Hallo,

Also ich habe jetzt schon einen kleinen ApplicationServer gebastelt der eine Anbindung an die SQL Datenbank hat und Clientanfragen beantwortet.
Nun würde ich gerne jeden Tag für jeden User um eine bestimmte Uhrzeit eine Berechnung durchführen.

Meine Idee wäre gewesen das ganze in nen Thread auszulagern und ihn schlafen zu laßen...ich kann mir jedoch nicht vorstellen das dies sehr effizient ist (noch dazu verschiebt sich der Zeitpunkt ja dann immer ein kleines bisschen da ja die Berechnung auch zeit kostet). Hättet ihr da irgendwelche Vorschläge, Tipps?

Danke für eure Hilfe!

Gruß Alex


----------



## The_S (2. Jun 2008)

Wie wärs mit der Klasse java.util.Timer?


----------



## fabiancrabus (2. Jun 2008)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie wärs mit der Klasse java.util.Timer?



Oder wenn's etwas mehr sein soll: http://www.opensymphony.com/quartz/


----------

